# Promised Land State Park Bear



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Last weekend we went to Promised Land State Park in the Pocono mountains of PA. Friday night the PA game commission had a talk on black bears. In advance they said if they caught one the would tag it that evening. So here are some pictures. The one of the 2 bear paws is comparing a black to a brown bear. After sedating him, they tagged both ears, tattooed under his lip, and pulled a tooth. They said there are between 16 to 20 thousand black bears in PA.


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like an interesting discussion for the campground. What an opportunity to see the the tagging up close. Did they mention why they were tagging the bear- are they tracking them for territory, etc.?


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

They track and study the bears. Some get a radio collar. This one wasn't a nuisance bear, they said they were going to release him where they caught him. There was a bear in the campground thursday afternoon when we arrived. Quite a few campers in tents, not me. Dennis


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Here, here! I will take the (thin) wals of the Outback to a tent any day... We are headed to Glacier NP in a bit, wish us luck. I've read they get bears in the camp ground we are staying at.

BK (before kids) we did do remote kayak camping in Canada/WA and had to bear tie our food in the trees.... But I am done with that!

S


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

I remember them saying a bear needs 21,000 calories a day. That may be when they are preparing for winter. No wonder they're always after food.


----------

